# Zada and Hall again :)



## HobbsFarm (May 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Well, my house guests are leaving tomorrow morning. 

The time has just flown by WAY too fast. It has been so much fun having Nikki and Zada here this week! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I thought I would post a few more pictures of Zada and Hall. Nikki has a few more really good ones on her computer that she can add here too. We just can't get over how smitten Hall is with her! Enjoy![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon




[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 12, 2007)

: adorable



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 12, 2007)

: Those pictures are priceless.....they are going to miss each other soooo much.


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2007)

*A**
D*

*
O*

*
R*

*
A*

*
B*

*
L*

*
E*

*
!*

*
!*

*
!*

* *

*



*

*
*


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 12, 2007)

Those two will be broken hearted to part! What a great friendship!


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Maybe kids are more resilient than we think. I know he's going to miss her a bunch, but I'm the one that cried at the airport and halfway home today. 

Nikki is just a really special person and I have a great time with her and Zada this week! Thanks for letting us share the memories with y'all.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon, I am just so happy you to got to be such good friends and had time to spend together. You both will have a ton of good memories and I am sure Hall and Zada will be emailing and calling regularly. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i will post a couple more pictures tomorrow, we had such a nice time



: , felt good to be warm and close my eyes and let the sun fall on my face. it seems so long since i felt happy. Shannon and her family are everything and more i had thought they would be



: . i am very lucky to have met such wonderful people here. saying good bye at the airport was hard, it was like we have known each other a lifetime and now i am back home and sooo far away, it was hard to leave. o.k. so who's coming to see me now???? Teri? Susan? Corrine? :bgrin ... [/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (May 13, 2007)

You take great pictures but those two little ones are so darned cute, how could they not be good pictures. They almost look like they've been friends forever, I just love them both.



: It sounds like your visit was wonderful, what a nice time for you both!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 13, 2007)

sure Nikki, if you can find me an airline that will let me bring my donkeys with. it would be better if YOU came HERE, then you could get LOTS of donkey hugs.



:



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Susan, if i could afford to go or if my parents had more miles to give me i would be planning my next visit to one of you



: . [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 13, 2007)

tell THEM to start saving for YOUR next trip LOL :bgrin


----------

